# Eli Baby Dress - free knitting pattern



## leilalieva (Apr 21, 2014)

Another pattern of mine that's available for free:
http://silkandwool.eu/2012/05/19/baby-dress/


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you! A really cute dress!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Lovely! Thank you very much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's adorable! Very pretty design!  How kind of you to share the pattern with everybody!


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

Very cute and thanks for sharing pattern.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet! I already had this one in my Ravelry library so it's so nice to see that you're here on KP as well!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. Very sweet dress.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you, this is really cute.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

A beautiful design.How kind you are letting it go free.


----------



## leilalieva (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any questions!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern, Tessa28


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nany (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you so sweet


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you. I have downloaded the pattern.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern. Most kind to share it with us.
Hannet


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

That's adorable. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pattern, it's gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity in sharing this pattern!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Adorable! Thank you for the free pattern.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Great pattern so kind of you to share


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Love the shoulders.


----------

